# Satellitenantenne verschönern !



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,
hab mal was gegen die langweilige Optik gemacht


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Hallo Anne,
is doch hübsch.
Smily gibt's ja teilweise auch zu kaufen.

Vielleicht hat ja auch mal jemand Lust auf Pizza-Design


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Antonio Tortellini vielleicht !
LG Andre


----------



## docmatze (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Gute Idee!
Wenn man begabt ist könnte daraus bestimmt noch ein richtiges Kunstwerk entstehen 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## jolantha (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Matze,
Ideen habe ich genug, allein es fehlt die Begabung !!


----------



## Dr.J (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

So funktioniert die Schüssel aber nur bei schönem Wetter. Bei schlechtem Wetter gibbet keinen Empfang, da der Smiley dann


----------



## lollo (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*



Dr.J schrieb:


> So funktioniert die Schüssel aber nur bei schönem Wetter.



Hallo,

und da dann vielleicht auch nicht mehr, wenn sie die falsche Farbe genommen hat.


----------



## koifischfan (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*



> So funktioniert die Schüssel aber nur bei schönem Wetter.


Das hat mit dem Wetter nichts zu tun. Es werden nur noch die guten Programme/Sendungen empfangen.


----------



## docmatze (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Hi, bitte klärt doch das Thema mal genau auf.
Mich würde das auch Interessieren warum das dann so sein wird.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*



docmatze schrieb:


> Hi, bitte klärt doch das Thema mal genau auf.
> Mich würde das auch Interessieren warum das dann so sein wird.


Hallo Matze,
meinst Du nun das mit der Farbe, was Lollo erwähnt hat, oder das rumgealbere der anderen


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Entscheidet dann   " Smiley " was gute Sendungen sind, und was nicht ??? :schizo3

Hab euch mal ne Auswahl rausgesucht !


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Hallo 
Momentan triffst der wohl am BESTEN ! 3
Fragt sich bloss wie das hinkriegst ? Wackelbild vielleicht ?
LG Andre


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Andre, irgendwie kann man das auch hinbekommen. Das würde ganz toll bei mir passen, da meine Antenne in Richtung " unnette " Nachbarn geht . 
Aber wenn ich das machen würde, wäre ich ja wahrscheinlich auch " unnett "


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Satellitenantenne verschönern !*

Hallo Jo


> " unnette " Nachbarn


+





> " unnett "


 
sind ja g....e Wörter musste erstmal überlegen und zweimal lesen ! 
Aber wenn de sowas hast dann gibt es auch noch andere Smilies !
:dumm (mein Vafo )
LG Andre


----------

